
Telegarden (1995) - broabprobe
http://goldberg.berkeley.edu/garden/
======
ofrzeta
Ars Electronica, who was a host to the Telegarden for some time, as featured
in the article, did a follow-up project called Telezone where people on the
Internet could control a robot to build a miniature "city" ->
[https://ars.electronica.art/futurelab/project/telezone/](https://ars.electronica.art/futurelab/project/telezone/)

------
bw2
Careful not to click any of the "telegarden.org" links at the bottom. Looks
like the domain expired and was taken over by a pornography website.

------
jdsully
I would be really curious how they stopped ne'er-do-wells from damaging the
plants intentionally.

~~~
LeoPanthera
The barrier to entry of the internet in 1995 was considerably higher. It's one
of the reasons why early net users were so optimistic about its potential.

~~~
ddunkin
Some painful combo of Trumpet Winsock/Win 3.1/Netscape at that time if I
wanted more than just lynx, all received via xmodem from the local ISPs shell
server using Telix. No Google, maybe help from the local NNTP group.

I do remember this project, and using it for maybe a few weeks. They did track
seeds and watering, there were limits to prevent a specific area from being
watered too frequently. I don't remember much else.

~~~
jhbadger
This is forgetting university students who often had non-dialup access to the
Net from computer labs (I even had access to the Net, which was basically just
telnet, ftp, and Usenet, in the late 1980s as an undergrad).

